# Thrunite TN40 (4xXP-L HI, rechargeable battery pack) Review: BEAMSHOTS and more!



## selfbuilt (Jul 21, 2016)

_*Reviewer's Note:* I am very backlogged with lights, so expect somewhat less detail than typical in my upcoming reviews. _















The TN40 is the latest member in the high-output TN line of flashlights from Thrunite, featuring in this case 4x XP-L HI emitters for maximum throw. Unlike other recent TN models, this one has a custom battery pack (7.2V/6800mAh) with built-in charger. Let's see how it compares to other lights in this high output class … 

*Manufacturer/Dealer Reported Specifications:* 
(note: as always, these are simply what the dealer/manufacturer provides – scroll down to see my actual testing results).


LED: 4xCREE XP-L HI LED 
Runs on: ThruNite Li-ion battery pack (7.2V/6800mAh). 
Working voltage: 5V-9V.
Charging current/voltage: 7.4V, 3.5A. 
Output & Runtime (Tested with ThruNite 7.2V/6800mAh Li-ion battery pack and for CW. NW parameters is 10% off): Strobe(1100 lumens /9hrs), Turbo(4450 lumens/85mins), High(1780 lumens /2.7hrs), Medium(580 lumens /9.5hrs), Low(90 lumens /2.5days), Firefly (1.2 lumens /57days).
Peak beam intensity: 331200cd.
Max beam distance: 1151m.
Power interface: 1 * DC 5.5 charging port. 
Special Functions: One momentary-on "forward clicky" tactical side switch, and double click to turbo and then strobe Mode. 
Battery Pack Advantage
More Efficiency: Each of the battery was precisely picked in order to keep each one of them to similar feature. If different batteries were using mixed, the difference will lead the lack of Max output of the flashlight. Hugh amount of resistance will occur while using strings to connect batteries. The higher resistance causes the lower efficiency of batteries.
Charging faster: The battery package was charging with 8.4V 3.5A high power adopter, it only took 2.8 hours to reach full-charged. However, most of the 18650 charger is 1A output, full charge of 4 * 18650 batteries will take 4 hours.
Easier to use: Battery package was charging at the same time, which could ensure that each of the battery would be full charged at same time. However, if there is any wrong operation when use 18650 battery charger, it might cause some of the batteries uncharged. It only takes seconds to plug in the charger cable of TN40. Saving more time.
Safer: It is very high risk to using different type of batteries together, which may cause explosion for that different voltage, different mAh and different resistance may cause the batteries heat inhomogeneous.
Lens: Anti-reflective coated ultra-clear toughened glass lens
Smooth Reflector
Material: AL T6061-T6, Premium type III hard-anodized
Waterproof to IPX-8 Standard (2 meters).
Impact resistant: 1.0 meter.
Working Temperature: -40℃-80℃.
Dimensions: 173mm (length) x 100mm x 52mm.
Weight: 785g (including battery).
Accessories: Shoulder strap*1, Strap ring*1, AC/DC Adapter*1, Spare O-ring*2, Side switch Cap*1, Tail switch Cap*1, Anti-dust plug*1 
MSRP: ~$260










Packaging is the standard hard cardboard box from Thrunite, with packing foam inside. Included with the light are several spare O-rings, shoulder strap, AC/DC adapter, spare side switch cap, spare tail indicator cap, and spare dust cover. A very limited manual was included on mine (but Thrunite did send me an electronic spec sheet with instructions). 










All dimensions directly measured, and given with no batteries installed (unless indicated):

*Thrunite TN40*: Weight (with battery pack): 780.0g, Length: 171mm, Width (bezel): 100.1mm
*Thrunite TN36*: Weight: 390.4g, Length: 125.4mm, Width (bezel): 64.0mm
*Thrunite TN35 (MT-G2)*: Weight: 571.4g (723g with 3x18650), Length: 201mm, Width (bezel): 78.9mm

*Acebeam K70*: Weight: 584.6g, Length: 204mm, Width (bezel): 88.1mm
*Eagletac SX25L3 3x18650*: Weight: 315.9g, Length: 150.2mm, Weight (bezel): 47.0mm
*Fenix TK75*: Weight: 516.0g (700g with 4x18650), Length: 184mm, Width (bezel): 87.5mm
*Nitecore TM11*: Weight: 342.6g (476g with 8xCR123A), Length 135.3mm, Width (bezel): 59.5mm 
*Niwalker MM15*: Weight: 333.7g (without handle), 355.9g (with handle), (539g with 4x18650 and handle), Length: 114.6mm, Weight (bezel): 63.7mm
*Niwalker MM18*: Weight: 510.g (without handle), 534.1g (with handle), Lenth: 135.3mm, Width (bezel): 73.9mm


















The TN40 is relatively compact for such a high-output "throwy" light. The head/bezel is a quite a bit wider than most members of this compact multi-emitter class. Anodizing is a flat black, and is in excellent shape on my sample. Body labels are very minimal, and clear. Knurling on the body handle is aggressive, which definitely helps with grip. There are a number of attachment points for a shoulder strap or wrist lanyard. The light can tailstand stably.

Screw threads are square-cut. Threads are anodized, so the light can be easily locked out by twist of the head.

The TN40 uses a single side-mounted electronic switch to control on/off and mode switching. Switch feel is about typical, and there is a definite "click" when making full contact. Scroll down for a discussion of the user interface.

As mentioned above, the light uses a custom battery pack of 7.2V/6800mAh – which is the equivalent of 4x18650 in a 2s2p arrangement. While some may regret the inability to use your own cells, at least everything is well matched and regulated here. The light comes with a rapid 3.5A AC/DC charger.

Total charging time is reported as 2.8 hrs, which seems accurate in my testing (i.e., the indicator on the charging brick turned from red to green in under 3 hours on each of my charging runs). Click the tail switch during charging for an LED indicator of charging status (with <10% as red, 
10%-25% as flashing red, 25-50% as purple, and 50-100% as blue).

For checking the battery capacity when off, simply press the tail switch. The switch LED will indicate battery status (with <20% shown as flashing red, 25%-50% as flashing purple, 50-95% as flashing blue, and 96-100%, as constant blue). Note that charging will not initiate until you have <95% charge status.














The TN40 is distinctive for its use of four XP-L HI emitters, located in rather wide and smooth reflector wells. 

This head design and choice of emitter is clearly optimized to produce very good throw. Scroll down for beamshot comparisons to other recent high-output lights. 

*User Interface*

Click the side switch to turn the light on/off.

When the light is on, press-and-hold the side switch to cycle through Low > Medium > High, in a repeating loop. The light has mode memory and remembers your choice.

To access Turbo, from any mode, double-click the switch. To access Strobe, double-click again from Turbo. 

To access Firefly, from Off, press-and-hold the switch. Note that Turbo, Strobe and Firefly are not on the main sequence.

From Off, the light will turn on is the last memorized mode (except for Firefly, Turbo, and Strobe).

Thrunite reports that the light will automatically lower the output when the internal temperature of the driver rises to 80 degrees C. 

*Video*: 

For more information on the overall build and user interface, please see my new video overview:



As with all my videos, I recommend you have annotations turned on. I commonly update the commentary with additional information or clarifications before publicly releasing the video.

*PWM/Strobe*






There is no sign of PWM that I can see, at any output level – the TN40 is fully current-controlled. 

Strobe:





Strobe was a typical fast tactical strobe of 13Hz. 

*Standby Drain*

A standby current drain is inevitable on the TN40, due to the electronic switch in the head. After an initial ~0.6mA connection current, the standby drain drops to a sustained 38.5uA. That would mean that the 6800mAh pack would be fully drained in a little over 20 years (theoretically).  Since this is below the self-discharge rate of Li-ion, it is not at all a concern.

Note that you can easily break this current by unscrewing the head slightly, thanks to the anodized threads. I recommend you do for this for lowering the risk of accidental activation – it certainly is not necessary from a current drain perspective.

*Beamshots:*

All lights are on protected 18650 ICR chemistry batteries, except for the TN40 which is on its custom cells. Lights are about ~0.75 meter from a white wall (with the camera ~1.25 meters back from the wall). 





























































It is always hard to compare high output lights at this ridiculously close distance.  But a few general observations present themselves.

First, the TN40 is indeed very throwy – it has incredibly focused output for a 4x emitter setup. Overall output is surprisingly high as well (although not as high as the 3xMK-R TN36). There are also a number of artifacts in the TN40 spillbeam (due to the overlapping well design), but these are hard to see above. To tell more, you really need to move outdoors.

For outdoor shots, these are done in the style of my earlier 100-yard round-up review. Please see that thread for a discussion of the topography (i.e. the road dips in the distance, to better show you the corona in the mid-ground). Note there are a lot of bugs out at this time of year, so expect to see some flight trails. 



















For peak beam distance, you can see than the TN40 falls more in line with the thrower group (XHP35 K70 and XM-L2 dedome K50vn) than it does the usual high-output group (XHP70-based K60 and SD75). This is an incredible amount of throw for a multi-emitter light – while still maintaining a lot of overall output. Scroll down for direct beam measurements.

*Testing Method:* 

All my output numbers are relative for my home-made light box setup, as described on my flashlightreviews.ca website. You can directly compare all my relative output values from different reviews - i.e. an output value of "10" in one graph is the same as "10" in another. All runtimes are done under a cooling fan, except for any extended run Lo/Min modes (i.e. >12 hours) which are done without cooling.

I have devised a method for converting my lightbox relative output values (ROV) to estimated Lumens. See my How to convert Selfbuilt's Lightbox values to Lumens thread for more info. 

*Throw/Output Summary Chart:*

My summary tables are reported in a manner consistent with the ANSI FL-1 standard for flashlight testing. Please see http://www.flashlightreviews.ca/FL1.htm for a discussion, and a description of all the terms used in these tables. Effective July 2012, I have updated all my Peak Intensity/Beam Distance measures with a NIST-certified Extech EA31 lightmeter (orange highlights).






As predicted by the beamshots, the TN40 is an incredible thrower. Among my 4x18650-class lights, only the single-emitter XHP35 Acebeam K70 out-throws it (but with less output overall). This is an incredibly strong showing for a 4xXP-L light. oo:






Now there's something you don't see very often – my output measures on Hi actually _exceed_ the reported specs. :laughing: Most of the other levels seem pretty accurate, in contrast. 

*Output/Runtime Graphs:*

As always, my standard runtimes are done under a cooling fan. 











The light shows a series of step-downs on Turbo, and consistently flat-stabilized runs at Hi and Med levels.

On initial glance, the Hi mode runtime results support my output measures above (i.e., I get higher output but lower runtime than reported in the specs). Of course, those specs are not likely based on fan-cooled runtimes. Given the thermal regulating feature of this light, you could expect longer runtime (at reduced output) without external cooling. To see the effect of heat on throttling output better, let's see what happens if I don't use a cooling fan:






As expected, output drops sooner when no external cooling is applied. Max runtime is still lower than spec though, consistent with the greater output I am detecting here.

*Potential Issues*:

The light uses a temperature-mediated step down on Turbo, but I still find it gets very hot with sustained runtime on Turbo. 

A custom built-in battery pack is provided, and the user cannot substitute 18650 cells. Performance of the pack is consistent with good quality 18650s (i.e., 4x 3400mAh cells, arranged 2s2p). The bundled fast charger will fully charge the battery pack in under 3 hours.

In keeping with the incredibly high throw (and deep multi-well reflector design), there are noticeable beam artifacts in the periphery of the spillbeam. But this light does have the greatest throw I've ever seen for a multi-emitter light.

Due to the electronic switch in the head, the light has a stand-by current when the battery pack is connected. But this is completely negligible, and not a concern. To prevent accidental activation though, I recommend you lock the light out by a simple twist of the head.

*Preliminary Observations*

The TN40 is an outstanding thrower – one of the furthest throwing I've ever tested, in fact. This is remarkable when you consider it actually has 4 emitters in there (XP-L HI). oo:

Following up on the maximum flood TN36 model, this further broadens the Thrunite line of relatively compact, modern high-output lights. The interface is a little different now, with Turbo and Firefly off the main sequence (available as a double-click and press-hold-from-off, respectively). But it is otherwise quite intuitive and easy to use.

Like the TN36, there is a thermal sensor mediated step-down that reduces output when run at the highest levels. I only noticed it kicking in on the Turbo runs (but of course, all my runtimes are done under a cooling fan). I don't find the TN40 gets as hot in operation, and the light seems to do repeated step-downs now as it warms up.

I know some users won't like the custom battery pack idea, but its performance is consistent with current top-of-the-line 4x3400mAh 18650 batteries. And Thrunite does provide an incredibly fast in-light AC charger (3.5A, fully charges the pack in under 3 hours). Regulation and output/runtime efficiency were excellent for this class. 

In terms of beam profile, the TN40 is knock-out thrower. I knew this early on in testing, as I found the reflected hotspot too bright to look at on the walls of my house.  But the beam intensity measures and outdoor shots really show the performance. They have done an incredible job on the reflector, which is shallower than I would have expected. That said, expect considerable spillbeam edge artifacts, due to the overlapping wells. I'm glad to see they are offering this light in both CW and NW (CW tested here). :thumbsup: 

Fans of throw will find much to like here. While some recent XHP35 lights can out-throw it (e.g., the Acebeam K70), the TN40 has an outstanding level of overall output (closing in on ~5000 lumens on my sample). Coupled with a reasonably compact build, serviceable user interface, and hassle-free battery pack/charger, I expect this light will garner a lot of interest. :wave:

----

TN40 was supplied by Thrunite for review.


----------



## Blue Steel (Jul 21, 2016)

Fantastic review, as always. Thank you.


----------



## moldyoldy (Jul 21, 2016)

A wonderful review! => Thank you Selfbuilt!

The beam of the TN40 is much more useful for me with a decent spill than many of the competitive high-output 'throwers'. Given that the price includes 4 matched cells with a fast charger, the price-point is well chosen. I am not bothered by a 'custom' battery pack given the likely high-current demands of the TN40 and since the battery pack ensures easy/obvious charging by any of my relatives. The outside design of this light is analogous to the TN35, but noticeably shorter and handier than the TN35 (which I had), in spite of the 4 LEDS and consequential larger reflector in the TN40. This light would satisfy my latent need, er, want, for a high-output thrower with a field-practical beam. Thanks!!


----------



## Capolini (Jul 21, 2016)

Thanks for the review. Looks like an awesome light. I just am not a fan of the proprietary battery pack! I do not own any and always prefer to put my batteries in instead of depending on the manufacturer! Other than that these stock lights over the last year or so that are using HI LEDS are almost as impressive as a modded version would be!

As your editor[!] I always seem to notice mistakes that we all can make! Right after the photos of the aforementioned battery pack a small glitch mentioning the TN36 my mistake.

"The TN36 uses a single side-mounted electronic switch to control on/off and mode switching." 

Thanks again for the comprehensive review! :thumbsup:


----------



## Skeeterg (Jul 21, 2016)

Well done,love the oversized head on this light. It's so odd looking its cool.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 21, 2016)

moldyoldy said:


> The beam of the TN40 is much more useful for me with a decent spill than many of the competitive high-output 'throwers'. ... This light would satisfy my latent need, er, want, for a high-output thrower with a field-practical beam. Thanks!!


Well said. I too find this to be a great beam, with tons of bright spill along with unbelievable throw. I was blown away at how well it lit up the foreground, midground and distance at 100 yards. But as the beamshots show, my standard camera settings are going to need to be be reconsidered - I'm either going to have to shorten the exposure time, or take shots at a greater distance, LOL. 

Seriously though, we are getting into the territory where it is hard to justify why we would really _need_ such a light. It was like turning my beamshot location into day!



Capolini said:


> I just am not a fan of the proprietary battery pack! .. Other than that these stock lights over the last year or so that are using HI LEDS are almost as impressive as a modded version would be!


Yes, I am really impressed with what all these new High Intensity emitters are putting out (the XHP35 HI as well). I personally don't have an issue with the battery pack - if nothing else, it helps when loaning or giving the light to a friend/family member, whom I wouldn't trust with matching cells.

And thanks for the typo catch, fixed. 



Skeeterg said:


> Well done,love the oversized head on this light. It's so odd looking its cool.


Yeah, it has a real "snubby" appearance that is kind of endearing for some reason. :laughing:


----------



## richbuff (Jul 22, 2016)

Omg, I want to have this light to round out my nascent collection. 

It is so nice to see your reviews for the big lights. 

I think the industry should spend the money to employ you and/or others to produce your level of reviews for most all of the salient flashlights as they are released. 

Thanks again for you classy and classic reviews.


----------



## birderbill (Jul 22, 2016)

I may have missed this in the review but this light comes in both Cool White and Neutral White flavors. Have a TN40NW incoming.


----------



## Swede74 (Jul 23, 2016)

selfbuilt said:


> Seriously though, we are getting into the territory where it is hard to justify why we would really _need_ such a light. It was like turning my beamshot location into day!



As high output lights become ever more powerful, readily available and somewhat affordable, it does not seem too far-fetched that we will soon be seeing new laws that regulate the use of the brightest beasts. Perhaps we are also getting into the territory where we will _have_ to justify why we would need to have such a light, at least in public places. 



selfbuilt said:


> In terms of beam profile, the TN40 is knock-out thrower. I knew this early on in testing, as I found the reflected hotspot too bright to look at on the walls of my house.



Taking the beam pattern portion of the video in your office must have been a bit of a challenge.:laughing:


----------



## moldyoldy (Jul 23, 2016)

Swede74 said:


> As high output lights become ever more powerful, readily available and somewhat affordable, it does not seem too far-fetched that we will soon be seeing new laws that regulate the use of the brightest beasts. Perhaps we are also getting into the territory where we will _have_ to justify why we would need to have such a light, at least in public places. <snip>



Actually, not to divert this thread from an excellent review, but the high-output of the TN40 indirectly brings up a point to which I have been increasingly sensitized as the power of flashaholic lights has increased. 

I believe that we all understand that the spot of a beam from a 1000+ lumen light is rather inimical to friendly relations. However, the *spill* from such lights is also increasing, especially from 'flooders' - and becoming bothersome by itself. Acknowledged that most of us use our lights at relatively lower levels for evening walks, with an occasional level bump-up for some movement in the woods. 

On my occasional nightly walks on a road in a poorly-lit wooded suburban area, to ensure that I am seen by drivers, I more or less point my light downwards at the road for passing vehicles. However I have noticed that based on how much the drivers slow down, they are evidently bothered by just the spill from at least some of my lights (I rotate usage), even at very moderate output levels. The spill light from 'flooders' seems to be more of a problem. By comparison, most evening walkers use a rather weak output flashlight, if they carry any light at all. Some of the runners use a headlight pointed downwards. The spill from either of those 'consumer' light types would not represent a difficulty for drivers - who often drive past too fast anyway. 

My conclusion is that in the US, in wooded areas with houses, I will have to adopt my same pattern of usage as in Germany. During my evening walks along the Main-Donau Kanal near Nürnberg, I allow only a relatively low level of light pointed down on the path near me. If I sense a movement in the trees, I have to consider what is behind the trees before I bump up the output.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 23, 2016)

I just do not think mankind is ready for this beastly of a non HID light. That being said, voltage meter should have been kept at the head switch via TN4A style dont have to stop and check the rear. I am in no way a fan of most battery packs. Amazing light though. To much power and throw for my neighborhood though. My neighbor is a cop that works odd hours and does NOT like me playing with "those damn things" it makes him think theres a cop combing through yards. Yes sir. I take my light fun elsewhere


----------



## Capolini (Jul 23, 2016)

This kind of light is definitely one that should not be used strolling down ones neighborhood,at least not on max output! 

Every light I use on the trail is modded.Some equal this in overall lumens and I have several that surpass this in Throw. I use them on MAX output most of the time. I do not see too many people on the trail at night...........I see much more wildlife than people. If I do see a person I can recognize them from hundreds of yards away,especially if they have a light, then I simply turn down the light!

So there is a place for lights like these, you just have to know where to properly use them!


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 23, 2016)

only place I can use my big throwers are along the Potomac at night and if I go out to the countryside from time to time.


----------



## Capolini (Jul 23, 2016)

That is where I am fortunate. 

Philly is 30 miles away,where I live I just have to drive a few miles and I have tons of hiking trails[all wooded] along rivers or creeks where CAPO and I go every night. This last month has been rough on the poor guy,,80F TO 84F and humid when we start after sun set!:sigh:


----------



## moldyoldy (Jul 23, 2016)

an fyi to identify my lights with a lot of spill or those flooders that seem to bother drivers the most: any ZL Floody lens headlights; and the LD75C using the white 200 lumen flood LED. I assume that any of the other 3 floody colors on the LD75C would bother drivers as well, much less the flashing red/blue LEDs in the LD75C which would be illegal in/on a vehicle. frankly any flood/spill light is too easily misdirected.


Back to the TN40: Thanks to Selfbuilt's review, I like the relatively compact size and beam pattern + throw of the TN40 and will order it. The TN40 is practical for at least a couple of my relatives exactly because of the battery pack with simple charging - plug it in quick charge with no handling of separate cells. Either of my nephews have the location to run the TN40 up to full power and range, either at their river homes or especially on the 60+ acre hobby farm with lots of deer and other critters running around. 

of course, when in low-light-pollution areas, it is often nice to shut off any light and just star-gaze. The Milky Way in all of it's starry glory from horizon to horizon is something city dwellers rarely have a chance to see in person. ... yup, I'm getting old ...


----------



## vadimax (Jul 23, 2016)

Getting old is not so bad: you start to see eternal value in many things


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 26, 2016)

Interesting points raised here, regarding the need/use of these lights (in both urban and rural settings). It does seem to me like we have reached a point where it is hard to justify this level of output and throw (beyond the "wow" factor). I certainly wouldn't consider using these lights around other people (except at very low levels). The HID analogy is apt.

I'm increasingly worried someone is going to spot the lights at a distance when I'm doing my outdoor beamshots, and call the cops ("bring ID" my wife always reminds me before I head for these). I did once drive by a squad car on my way home (who seemed to be heading to my previous location, making me wonder). She's also waiting for the day the local media reports UFO groupies have descended on my location, looking for the mysterious lights. :laughing:


----------



## Bullyson (Jul 27, 2016)

Is there any way the charging cable can be adapted to plug into a 12v car outlet?


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 27, 2016)

Bullyson said:


> Is there any way the charging cable can be adapted to plug into a 12v car outlet?


I'll leave the charging mod question to those with more experience of such matters, but I would suggest you check with Thrunite to see what they say about offering a 12V charging option.


----------



## Bullyson (Jul 27, 2016)

It would've been much more convenient if both options were available.


----------



## moldyoldy (Jul 27, 2016)

Bullyson said:


> It would've been much more convenient if both options were available.



I suspect that a standard DC-AC converter, meaning 12VDC -> 120VAC, as plugged in to the aux 12v output plug available in most vehicles, would solve the problem nicely. I normally carry a DC-AC converter under my front seat. Just remember that the converter has to handle the inrush current of the TN40 power supply as well as the steady-state current. and that most DC-AC converters output a stepped square wave, not a sine wave (expensive). the really cheap DC-AC converters output almost a square wave. Oversizing the converter is a good idea. just do not let it run after completion of TN40 charge (or whatever) and thereby discharge the vehicle battery!


----------



## nollij (Aug 6, 2016)

moldyoldy said:


> I suspect that a standard DC-AC converter, meaning 12VDC -> 120VAC, as plugged in to the aux 12v output plug available in most vehicles, would solve the problem nicely. I normally carry a DC-AC converter under my front seat. Just remember that the converter has to handle the inrush current of the TN40 power supply as well as the steady-state current. and that most DC-AC converters output a stepped square wave, not a sine wave (expensive). the really cheap DC-AC converters output almost a square wave. Oversizing the converter is a good idea. just do not let it run after completion of TN40 charge (or whatever) and thereby discharge the vehicle battery!



It seems like a no-brainer to offer a alternate cable to plug from a 12v car lighter socket into the charging brick... just saying. I'd use it! There's a definite loss of power going DC-AC-DC and it's totally unnecessary

I've been looking for a thrower like this to light up my fence line and the critters that invade my yard and try to fight with my dog... I have an old "2 million candlepower" spotlight I bought from Costco back around 2005 but the thing weighs about 8 pounds and is HUGE (almost 2 feet long) This seems almost featherweight and tiny by comparison and the "bulbs" won't burn out at an inopportune time either  

Not sure if buying direct from ThruNite is the best option... any opinions? I'm also curious about the color temp difference between the cool white and the neutral white... of course, there's going to be variation, but a general sense of the range in terms of color temp. 

Great review... made me want one!


----------



## ThruNite (Aug 8, 2016)

Hello Nollij

You can buy from amazon and our website for Thrunite Products. both are managed by ThruNite self. The Products are packed and shiped by amazon. if you buy from our website. you can get at most 10% off discount/ and online chat service. I am sure this will be helpful to you! 

Anyway. Thanks to Choose ThruNite!


----------



## moldyoldy (Aug 12, 2016)

A field report on my copy of the TN40.

Received my TN40, charged it (fast), and well after sunset walked out into a very muggy buggy night to check it out. I brought along my LD75C with roughly the same lumen output on turbo for a cross-check of beam types. Test objects at many distances were trees, docked boats, a dam, a smallish warehouse area, paths in woods, and wooded back roads. 

The bugs drove me back to my apt, but, my initial impression was "WoW!". In particular, the lumen step from high to turbo really demonstrated what was possible for lighting up distant objects and adjacent area well beyond ~100 meters. 

The turbo level provided enough spill at a distance to not feel that I was looking down a lighted hole in the dark. And therein lies the catch: The TN40 is optimized for mostly throw, and that objective was achieved nicely. However, thereby the beam is less useful at shorter distances and especially at lower output levels, exactly because there is relatively little spill at short distances w/o increasing the lumens. If I increase the power to provide spill, the spot is too bright. By comparison, for my walks in/out of vantage points, I quickly reverted back to the LD75C with it's relatively broad spot and good spill yet still some distance, but no where near the distance reach of the TN40.

Tonight I will drive to a more open area of mixed grassland/woods to see how the TN40 performs at still longer distances. I need mixed trees & grassland such that the grassland shows the spill out to the distant object better. Water on a lake does not reflect very well.

Frankly, the TN40 reaches out farther than I can usefully discern what may be moving out there. I could see eyeshine, but had no idea what the animal was, except maybe a guess from the height of the eyeshine above the ground.

I also estimated the TN40 size correctly - the TN40 does fit in my various coat pockets, no matter if an uninsulated mountain parka, or a down parka. The overall length is more than short enough, even if the lens is broad. I could not do that with my TN35. The stubbiness of the TN40 is useful! 

On a broader note: the TN40 with the battery pack was actually lower in cost than an LD75C since quality 4x18650 cells at ~$18/each raised the effective cost of the LD75C above that of the TN40.

For me, the TN40 is useful, but in more specialized circumstances where the beam needs to reach out, find, and 'touch' something. The TN40 is not an all-arounder like the Fenix LD75C or the Eagletac MX25L4C, nor was it intended to be.


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 12, 2016)

moldyoldy said:


> A field report on my copy of the TN40.
> 
> And therein lies the catch: The TN40 is optimized for mostly throw, and that objective was achieved nicely. However, thereby the beam is less useful at shorter distances and especially at lower output levels, exactly because there is relatively little spill at short distances w/o increasing the lumens. If I increase the power to provide spill, the spot is too bright. By comparison, for my walks in/out of vantage points, I quickly reverted back to the LD75C with it's relatively broad spot and good spill yet still some distance, but no where near the distance reach of the TN40.


Thanks for the detailed field test report, very interesting.

I quoted the above bit, because I can see how that could be the case. When it comes to dialing down these sorts of lights to lower levels, I find I either prefer larger hotspot/coronas that even things out more - or focused hotspots with almost no spill (i.e., a spotbeam effect). Of course, it is hard to find one light that does everything at all output ranges and distances.


----------



## moldyoldy (Aug 12, 2016)

Tonight I drove around a wooded countryside for an hour looking for suitable distances with tree lines in the background and open mixed vegetation in the foreground to test the distance that the TN40 could effectively reach. I am still amazed at how far the TN40 can reach. ~200 meters was trivial to light up a tree line or the field in front of the trees. 

After about 200 meters I lose my ability to judge distances at night, but some of the tree lines had to be approaching 500 meters. Admittedly I was only lighting up the tree foliage or a field directly in front of the tree line. but it was still a long ways out there. Yes, I saw eyes walking around in the grass. the slower movements suggested a raccoon.

One problem I had in finding suitable areas to scan thru with the TN40 beam was that most clumps of trees had a farmhouse somewhere in the middle. at least I could see those lights to avoid them.

A minor problem I had with the TN40 itself was the double-click speed necessary to achieve the turbo output. More than a few times I was simply too slow with the double-click, including some cases of sequential failures in my double-click technique. When I focused on the 'clicking', I did not have a problem. time to pay attention to technique!

The TN40 is admittedly specialized for lighting up objects at a considerable distance, but, the spot/spill combination at a long distance is impressive! I have never had such a resource before.


----------



## moldyoldy (Aug 14, 2016)

The beam from the TN40 is somewhat deceptive, at least for me.

Nearly all of my handheld lights since the '40s have been a case of increasing brightness increases the useful distance. emphasis on useful => find and highlight an object or moving animal in mixed terrain, not just around a room in a house/apt.

in the '40s, I started out with the standard household handheld flashlight which was a 2-D cell carbon-zinc light with an incandescent bulb. Initial output improvements were achieved by filling the bulb with different gases, halogen, Xenon, Krypton. Belatedly the alkaline battery was introduced. Then GE brought out Ni-Cad cells inside of a D-size shell which allowed affordability for a higher-current source. light sources evolved, etc. etc. etc.

As ray-tracing software improved and reflectors with more complex shapes were producible (sputtered plating, etc), then handheld lights became a sales and marketing effort as to how much spill with how much throw. 

The TN40 seems to have hit a sweet spot for throw + spill + power in a reasonable handheld & pocketable (coat pocket) light. The TN40 is only really consistently useful starting around ~~50 meters/yards and 'shines' at distances at ~100 to ~200 meters/yards and beyond. Admittedly I now need to carry another shorter-range broader-beamed light for the dense wooded trails. 

BTW, I discovered that I appreciate the UI feature of always reverting back to the lowest output level when increasing the output (less the turbo mode). That spot intensity is very deceptive.

For me, the TN40 is a keeper! Any handheld light with greater throw and less spill would not be acceptable. IOW, a confirmation of the TN40 design requirements and build from an old flashaholic....

edit: My complements to SelfBuilt and his consistently excellent reviews! In particular, I pay attention to the output vs time discharge curves, and the beam comparisons between competing lights. Thank you!


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 15, 2016)

moldyoldy said:


> edit: My complements to SelfBuilt and his consistently excellent reviews! In particular, I pay attention to the output vs time discharge curves, and the beam comparisons between competing lights. Thank you!


Thanks, I've always found the runtime curves to be among the most informative test results that I do.

As always though, appreciate the real-world practical experience.


----------



## Underdriven (Aug 18, 2016)

If Thrunite sold the battery pack as a spare part with a screw on plastic cap to protect the contacts then you have a very convenient way to carry your spare "cells" ,quick to change over and can charge almost as quick as you can discharge the active pack (unless you are a turbo junkie ) . 
If you also had the "*car charger" *option that was suggested earlier it would be great for night patrol work.


----------



## moldyoldy (Aug 23, 2016)

addendum 2x:

FWIW: Thrunite brought out the TN42 to compete (?) with the TN40 utilizing the same battery pack:

http://www.thrunite.com/tn42-rechargeable-led-searchlight/

Avoiding further comment on the TN42 in this TN40 thread, I will still reiterate that any light with more range and less spill than the TN40 does not interest me, including the TN42. I will be interested in any reviews with beamshots that compare the two lights. 

Ref my testing of the TN40: although I spent a lot of time on rifle ranges in the US/Germany, my range estimation loses credibility rather quickly beyond ~200 yards. So I revisited most of the places that I was testing the TN40 for range and checked the actual distances with a Nikon Prostaff 3i laser rangefinder. My estimate of 'has to be over 500 meters' measured to be 415 meters per the Nikon laser rangefinder. Noting also that if the atmospherics do not interfere, it is rather difficult to find distances beyond about 200-300 meters to test these long-range beams which do not disturb the local residents.


----------



## RemcoM (Aug 24, 2016)

Sadly enough (i want this light soon much), i can not order it, here in the Netherlands...nobody here has it in store.

Some questions,

1 Can the TN40, visibly light up a treelike, at 500...........and 1000 1200 meters?

Have treelines, at this distances....but have not the light.

2 Does this light, surpass....match, carhighbeams, in intensity/reach? Can/or have somebody tested this? Compared this?

Or even airplanelandingights?

More headlight questions, i will do, via PM, off course.

3 Whats more blinding/disorienting......turbomode constant on, or the 13 Hz strobe at turbo intensity too?


----------



## vadimax (Aug 24, 2016)

With lights of that power I guess strobe has no value -- an opponent will be blinded by sheer power of the beam itself. It's like looking into the sun in the middle of the night


----------



## moldyoldy (Aug 24, 2016)

Well, here are my thoughts about the questions posed by RemcoM. but perhaps in reverse order

3: I agree with vadimax. if a beam with ~4000 lumens is aimed at your head in a dark environment, it really makes no difference if strobed or not. If you looked into the beam from any shorter distance, you would not be able to see much of anything for a while. Part of the question of a narrow beam is the ability of the handler to keep the beam on a suspect's head. 

2. The TN40 vs a car headlight. The TN40 emits more lumens than any vehicle headlight I am aware of. Reportedly an HID headlight emits around ~~3000 lumens (?) and a halogen headlight bulb emits about ~~1300 lumens, but with different beam dispersions. The output of LED headlights are unknown to me. More importantly, the TN40 emits a cone of light which disperses over a distance. A vehicle headlight beam is supposed to cover the road from side to side with very little loss to any vertical component, depending high/low beam. The best comparison between the TN40 and a vehicle-mounted light that I know would the rally driving lights that are mounted on so many German cars, especially for their late night runs thru the mountains (Harz, Mittelgebirge, etc). These are rather large reflector-based driving lights mounted on bumpers. There are many sizes of rally lights for vehicles. To my perception, those rally light beams are intended to reach a long ways down the road - primarily a cone of light. The intent is to show the dips in the road surface and upcoming curves, which at high speeds could be more than distracting.

1. Lighting up objects such as trees at long distances depends on the atmospherics (haze, humidity), and the reflectivity of the target. I lit up a deciduous/leafy treeline at 415 meters (laser-measurement). I perceive no problem with the TN40 reaching 500 meters on a leafy tree, but... Coniferous trees (pine needles) do not reflect as much light, so those would need to be closer. The foliage at the base of the trees is usually a broad-leaf plant, and those will reflect adequate light. dead branches are worse than pine needles for reflecting light. A broader question is - what could you do at 500 meters away? warn away some predator - 2 or 4 legged? I doubt that I could positively identify any animal at 500 meters in the beam of a TN40 or K70 or TN42. not actionable.

which is a seque to comment indirectly on the listed range of lights: Another poster in another thread made the observation that the listed range of a light is best observed by lighting up a reflective street sign at the assigned distance. Otherwise, my guideline is to divide the listed number by at least 2 to obtain a more usable illumination at distance.


----------



## vadimax (Aug 25, 2016)

Another poster with road signs was me


----------



## moldyoldy (Aug 25, 2016)

On the subject of TN40 tested distances, I did read one test on another forum that showed the TN40 beam clearly lighting up a high-rise 760 meters distant. The high-rise had white on the surface, so there was adequate reflectance. 

FWIW, although I certainly do not need more 'throw' on the TN40, I am very curious about any upgrade to the TN40 LEDs with the intent to increase the lumens significantly. There have been TN40 LED upgrade discussions with Thrunite on yet another forum, including one test sample from Thrunite. I would welcome, and maybe purchase, a significant upgrade to the TN40 in lumens: retain the approximate 1KM FL-1 distance, but divert the extra lumens to spill, or perhaps a wider spot with the same spill. again, I am satisfied with the existing TN40, but recognize the potential for upgrades. I am sure that the modders (Vin,et.al.) have some tricks that they are testing.


----------



## moldyoldy (Aug 25, 2016)

vadimax said:


> Another poster with road signs was me



Thanks! I do like the analogy! Makes sense. 

Nevertheless, my humblest apologies in failing to provide the proper attribution and where I read it. I read so many forums in English/German/Russian, they all kind of convolve together, and then I have a 'senior moment'.....


----------



## RemcoM (Aug 25, 2016)

Had last night, tested my TM36, from Nitecore, and shined at a tree, at 700 meters distance, and the tree was lit up a bit, but pretty clearly.

And lit up trees at 300 meters, like daylight.

And the TM36, has about the beam distance, as the TN40.

1 But.....i next go test with my 1100 meters reach.....320 kcD light, shine at a friends home, at night...he shuts off all lights inside......can i lit up, his dark house inside a bit, with 320 kcD?

His house is at about 1300 /1400 meters distance, from where i shine at it.

2 What about the intensity, of the fireflymode of the TN40?

Very dim, or not so?


----------



## moldyoldy (Aug 27, 2016)

Was on travel, had the chance to show the TN40 to some relatives or almost relatives: They were impressed. We had a river to range across (~600-700 meters), or a lot of woods nearby. They ran it mostly on high and turbo. The lowest level (firefly) meant nothing to them.

What they liked: 
1. Handy size, not long and clumsy like the Maglite 4-6 D-cell lights.
2. Obviously sufficient lumens and focus to the beam to reach across the river and then some. but still enough spill to see what was near the spot.
3. Turn-key power solution. IOW, no fussing with individual cells. They would probably not bother with a spare battery pack given that the quick charge was fast. They were not interested in micro-USB charging given the speed of the quick charge. a 12VDC-120VAC adapter in their trucks would be sufficient for any needs while covering their rounds on a hobby farm or river or outside businesses. 

What caused some difficulties: The double-click speed. Both of them were initially too slow with the double-click, until they understood how fast it needed to be.

Summary: Probably sold 2 more TN40 lights. and maybe another two since both of them have workers with similar interests/needs/wants.


----------



## moldyoldy (Aug 27, 2016)

RemcoM said:


> Had last night, tested my TM36, from Nitecore, and shined at a tree, at 700 meters distance, and the tree was lit up a bit, but pretty clearly.
> 
> And lit up trees at 300 meters, like daylight.
> 
> ...



no one else answered, so here are my quick reactions:

1. Your friend at 1300-1400 meters distance in his house could probably look out his window and see a light in the distance, but I doubt that the TM36, or TN40, or TN42, would 'light up' the inside of his house even a little bit, even with open windows.

2. The firefly mode of the TN40 is certainly dim. not very usable for my old eyes. Increasing age always means increasing need for light to 'see' the same way as when the body/eyes were younger. My ophthalmologist repeatedly pointed out me that the lens in the eye yellows with age and does not pass as much light to the retina as before. Furthermore, with age the retina becomes increasingly insensitive at the focal point. IOW, you can see really dim lights more easily by 'looking away' from the light source, thus moving the light source away from the focal point of the retina. Replacing the lens in the eye via cataract surgery solves only one aspect of "needing more light".

to answer differently: Any firefly mode with less than 1 lumen output is totally useless for me. The Nitecore TUBE at the lowest output level is barely usable.


Edit: It is good that the firefly mode is outside the L-M-H cycle. My testers also liked that the L-M-H cycle always restarted with Low vs continuing up with the next highest level. and that turbo was on a double-click action rather than as part of the regular cycle. 
=> TN needs to slow down the double-click speed a bit to accommodate wearing gloves.


----------



## mntbighker (Oct 17, 2016)

A few battery comments...

Apparently the BP-10 battery pack is 4 matched 18650's in 2S/2P arrangement.

I asked Thrunite about a car charger and they said the BP-10 7.2V pack cannot be car charged. But this was a non-tech person responding as far as I could tell.

The factory "charger" appears to be nothing but a generic 8.4 volt power supply that maxes out at about 3.5 amps.

I'm ordering a current and voltage controlled adjustable DC/DC supply from Amazon for the car. Given the specs of the AC supply I should pretty easily be able to car charge at a somewhat slower rate with no fear of damaging the battery. Not sure just how much smarts are in the battery pack itself, but the factory charger seems to have pretty much none.

Thrunite does sell spare packs.


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Oct 30, 2016)

Bullyson said:


> Is there any way the charging cable can be adapted to plug into a 12v car outlet?





ThruNite said:


> Hello Nollij
> 
> You can buy from amazon and our website for Thrunite Products. both are managed by ThruNite self. The Products are packed and shiped by amazon. if you buy from our website. you can get at most 10% off discount/ and online chat service. I am sure this will be helpful to you!
> 
> Anyway. Thanks to Choose ThruNite!



Does anyone know if the light works while charging with the 12 volt vehicle charger? I.e. if your battery was dead and you were driving in the desert and you plugged it in to charge could you use it run the light?


----------



## Theodore41 (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi Selfbuilt,thank you for the fantastic review.
I have just received a TN40S,and measured the intensity at 4.7m finding it 313Kcd.I used four 30Q batteries fully charged in a LiitoKala 500.
At what distance did you measure your light please?


----------



## excalibur71 (Apr 20, 2017)

Thanks for the review. It seems like a very close toss up between the TN40 and the K70. From what I gather from reading around is that the Thrunite has better build quality the Acebeam. Although it seems like the K70 has a tighter beam because of the 1 LED VS TN40 4 LED's


----------



## hahoo (Apr 30, 2017)

Theodore41 said:


> Hi Selfbuilt,thank you for the fantastic review.
> I have just received a TN40S,and measured the intensity at 4.7m finding it 313Kcd.I used four 30Q batteries fully charged in a LiitoKala 500.
> At what distance did you measure your light please?




330,000 is what tn says, your not far off


----------



## Bourbon City (Jul 15, 2017)

As a new member to this Form, I must say I appreciate your written review of Torches. I have been following you on YouTube as well. I must say that the TN40 just may be the answer to my search for a thrower. Actually I hope to own one of these before the end of the year. 


Thank you much for the time you spend on you reviews.


----------



## CNR (Feb 3, 2018)

So, can you walk at night comfortably with the TN40 ? Is there enough spill at lower brightness levels to see where are you stepping ? 

I've read moldyoldy's very useful remarks but maybe aiming the hotspot lower (eg: 10-20m in front of you) so it won't blind you, will it give you the close range illumination you need just to see where are you stepping ? And i'm talking in mid/lower modes only, where you can use the light for hours.

I don't really need a big thrower but i love this light and i'd like to get it as an all purpose big light, but i'd hated it to end up a shelf queen. 
I even thought the possibility to make it a diffuser so i can justify it over the Fenix FD65, since i find them at about the same price (i'm talking about the 18650 model), i am willing to give up some functionality (ie: wide close range illumination, size & weight over throw & that wow factor) but only as long as the TN40 is usable at short to medium range.

Any opinions please ?


----------



## NPL (May 6, 2020)

Looks like the Thrunite TN42 and TN40s are no longer listed on the Thrunite website...

Sent from my Pixel using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------

